# M-TREN user experience/



## superted (Mar 27, 2018)

Running some M-TREN 1 mg ed WO days only

Ive found 90 mins pre WO useless nothing !!! Thought i had bunk gear

5 hours later strted to feel a throb in my temples.... Yup know that feeling all to well TREN  FUCK me not bunk gear !!!! Mind blowing increase in stregnth

Anyway anyone else exp such a delayed reaction ? Annoyinh i have to take 5 hours pr WO as i like to work starting 6am - Fuck it its worth it 

Pics and video can be seen here below link love to have anyone who intertested follow my log as well
My thanks to Hupharma once again for providing some top qulaity product

https://www.facebook.com/ted.plates.9

Sub NEW LOG here
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/th...ss-and-NEW-LOG



Thanks


----------



## superted (Mar 31, 2018)

Bump for some user advice


----------



## superted (Apr 1, 2018)

Anyone


----------



## superted (Apr 1, 2018)

?


----------

